# Piranha on TV [Reminder]



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Sunday, November 23, 2003 at 10:00 PM EST/1am Pacific on Discovery Channel*:

Piranhas with Nigel Marven (wt)

Intrepid zoologist Nigel Marven thought he knew all about the world's most dangerous fish from his encounters with sharks; but that was before he went face-to-face with piranhas. Nigel travels through the waterways of South America to find out the truth.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

was gonna post a reminder, thx fluid


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

will it show in the uk if i have discovery channel?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

good sh*t thnx.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I think I'll watch that. Thanks.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks I will have to catch that.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i thought it was on at 7pm not 1am


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heres the Discovery Channel Link

According to tvlistings.com where I live [PST/California] we get it twice. Both at 10p and 1a. So check there to find out when you guys get it.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

ok lets get this straight so noone misses it.

Nov 23
7:00 pm PST
10:00 pm PST

Nov 24
1:00 am PST


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> Nov 23
> 
> 7:00 pm PST
> 10:00 pm PST
> ...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks for the reminder


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

hope that some of you guys will tape it, rip it and make it availible for all of us suckers without cable....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeffLo, uhmm...I dont think its 7PST because according to the listings there showing Who Was Paul? A religious documentry.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

hmmmm??

http://search.tv.yahoo.com/tvtitlesearch?p...score&srch=true


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pst is 3 hrs behind est right? so if its at 7 pst it would be 10 est.
thanks for the reminder guys. i wanna tape that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

TV Listing

I guess we just have different cable, which might show different programs at different times.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

cant wait....im gonna tape it too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks for the reminder


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Im there


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, I guess Ill set up my DVD recorder to copy it!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

eodtec said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I guess Ill set up my DVD recorder to copy it!


 That would be cool


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

4 hours left till it TV time!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im going to tape this cuz i got to work tonight. Thanks guys!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what about canadians, i dont see it listed in the TV guide!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

EMJAy dunno bout CAD ..
You would have to check your local listings, but not too worry..
Few members are capping it for those who miss it.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i definitly wanna see this but local listing say it's not going to be on. on well i hope someone knows how to get it up here for people like in situations like me


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my computer's tv tuner card program doesn't allow me to pause recording between commericals







, so should i:

a)record the whole hour in one big file?
b)record each segment of the program into 4-6 (?) commerical free parts?

it/they will be in .avi format using divx 5.0.3 codec


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this is really a question for fluidnyc since he will be hosting it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

duh, nm i can just cut out commericials and make it into a vcd


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

ps: not everyone can play a VCD..


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i'ma make it into several avi's and i'll try and paste em together


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

one more hour baby!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

40 minutes...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

35mins n counting


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

damn this kandula elephant.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

less than 5 minutes. go to the tv now and do any bathroom breaks now to . grab a beer if you want also. i know i am.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

WTF there is no show on piranhas? its 10:03 and discovery channel are talking about ecplise


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

DAMN! ITS ON AT 10 PM! THATS 3 VERY LONG HOURS OF WAITING! AHHHH!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

10:00 pm eastern? right?

unless discovery channel on canada is different than US..there is no piranhas show currently showing


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

same, am in toronto and nothing. No pirahna's 
WTF
am soo Pissed

I also live in toronto.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

kouma check your tv listing.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

anyone in the states is watching the piranahs show?

damn if that was a prank I'll be really angry


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The showings for Nigel Marven's encounters with Piranhas is on at 10 PM WESTCOAST (Cali) TIME and 1 AM EAST COAST TIME. Thank goodness for TV GUIDE!!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Im watching it right now
















I dunno if its on in CAD...don think so


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yahoo tv listing... it said 7pm
ahh alot of confusion.!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

So for us Eastern folks its 1 AM?


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

watching it now


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

damnit disovery or football???


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Just watched it in Michigan and we are EST.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

ok here's a late listing.

10PM eastern
9PM central
7PM pacific

2nd showing

1am atlantic
12am central
10pm pacific

_____________

for those who missed the 1st showing, make sure you see the beginning where they focus on piranhas the most

they focus on predators of the piranhas for the other half basically. crocs, turtles, birds, otters and other big gay stuff we've seen already. also the pic of the lamb has been solved. gonna go get some silver dollars and pacu to see if they will shoal with my pygos. already have a pacu shoaling


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought it was very good.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I enjoyed it quite alot.
My fav. part was when he held the 8" rhom in hand at the begining.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> I thought it was very good.


 Ditto.


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Yes, I should mention folks that the Discovery Channel programming is different for both US and Canada. I found this out quite a while back.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

like my new avatar? its from the show


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Branditii..now you tell me I've been watching this stupid, boring, peice of crap eclipse program thinking piranhas show will come soon.. DAMN WE CANADIANS ROCK!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I think the show was pretty good and gave some pretty good history, like the part about Teddy Roosevelt and all that. They didnt really talk about the different types of piranhas too much. They mentioned and showed a black piranha. the most frious eaters I saw were the caribes.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that rhoms teeth were pimpin that pencil, i wanted to see nigel put his finger there and also, wtf was nigel thinking when he came close to the father piranha. those cichlids and angelfish looked funny when being hunted


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> yahoo tv listing... it said 7pm
> ahh alot of confusion.!


I told you


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

dude, that Nigel lost his mind getting in the water with all those piranhas with no protection over his face!! only caight the second half but those caribes eating that duck was almost as cool as that lamb getting eaten


----------



## Kamee (Aug 29, 2003)

Anyone tape it? If so, rip it to avi?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wasn't this on there?


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

That was pretty cool.

I wanted to see more about the individual species in detail then it covered but in all it was cool.

The only thing I couldn't understand was that about 1/3 of the show is about other animals.

I was like, DAMN MAN, I wanna see teh P's NOT the Birds and Turtles!

Oh well.

I'm ganna have nightmares about that big Bug that slups em up with his straw mouth... Yuk.

Also did anyone notice how he said that the red belly piranhas turn yellow when they mate?

I was like....Um...No...those are Ternz man!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I loved that show! It was awesome! Avtually Nigel said they turn a steal gray when they are mating.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

They should of just named it "Piranha Cuisines with Nigel Marven". Too many p's were getting eaten left and right. The show was even sadder than "Titanic".


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

who knew otter's ate strawberry/banana spilos and piraya's...

heh


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

great show............ watched it twice......... i thought those otters were eating ternz????

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS COMPARES TO WOLVES OF THE WATER????


----------



## blastinonfoos (Jul 17, 2003)

ya.. i think the otters were eating the SB spilos or what is labeled the SB spilos.. cuz they resembled mine.. purple on the top, yellow on the bottom


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, it was pretty cool. I liked it when they finished the dead lamb at the very end in the tank.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Kamee said:


> Anyone tape it? If so, rip it to avi?


mebe, lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

any canadians get it? i didn't see it on the discovery channel menu guide for yesterday!


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

...it will be added between 8pm and 9pm (EST)

Stay Tuned..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I wasn't too impressed with the show. There was quite a bit of inaccurate information given (or info that should've been given but wasn't), and Nigel just showed everything that could've been seen on 'Wolves...'. I'm pretty sure those were terns that he was feeding to the otters, and WTF was up with concentrating so much on predators of the piranhas? The coolest part was definately when that rhom (largest piranha species according to Nigel) bit the pencil in half. And WTF was up with these "sharp-snout' piranhas or whatever he was talking about?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I dunno that was weird..

The parrots and sh*t.. waste of film ..
But the things he did were sick..nothing better then walking into a river of P's with a duck and have it stripped to bone..while holding it.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea that proves that piranhas aren't as bad as their reputation.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i still wouldnt get in a water full of p's though. what if something went wrong and all those p's attacked him.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> yea that proves that piranhas aren't as bad as their reputation.


Not just that..

Every animal and insect in the world has another animal too kill them.

I always wondered what killed piranhas, i knew alligator do.. but that was it.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

honestly the show was coo..........wolves in the water is more information and alotta aquarium shots.......... but the nigel one had more shots at in the wild....if you wanna learn the right facts go buy the wolves in the water dvd


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

well you saw the beetle kill that p...it was cool. never knew otters had the balls to attack p's.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i thougt it was ok. he kept saying how he wanted to get bit but he never just stuck his hand in the water. i would. i thought it was pretty neat how they use there teeth as scissors. i want to do that with mine.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> well you saw the beetle kill that p...it was cool. never knew otters had the balls to attack p's.


 i never knew Piranhas didnt attack Otters hehe...


----------



## Bigbite (Nov 11, 2003)

While the piranha crowd, like this group, could have done without the parrots, otters, egrets, and caimen segments, I think they added those to help fill the hour, and to make the program's viewers more knowledgeable of what the piranha's entire environment is like.......the dangers, in addition to the food sources..

It makes the program well rounded, although I, too, could have done without the other stuff.....

I noticed they used some footage from the older National Geographic piranha segment from a few years ago, in which they eat the young egrets that fall out of the nest....

Great show, overall. I like Nigel Marvin. I think he is a great guy and a good wildlife host...


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

9:00pm cental time... who's hosting it for those who didn't see?


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

It was a pretty cool show - the color of those wild fish was incredible. I thought the chick giving him the haircut with the piranha teeth was pretty hot - but I may have been a bit drunk


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

some one post it in divx or some format so we can watch it







i saw last part of it its was tight


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I wonder if there will ever be a more scientific video showing about the different species of piranhas instead of always reds. It would be nice to have something on ternz or pirayas. Wolves in the Water talked about some serras but not enough.


----------

